# Binding natural slate together.



## jjwf (Sep 18, 2015)

I am planning to build a couple of basking spots for my BD's out of natural slate, can anyone tell me the best and safest thing to glue them together.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Aquarium sealant.


----------



## jjwf (Sep 18, 2015)

Stephen P said:


> Aquarium sealant.


Thanks for the reply, any particular make?


----------



## stecal (Aug 11, 2011)

You can get a big cartridge off ebay for £3.84 including delivery and it even comes in grey so will blend in with the slate better just search for ha6 silicone


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

This is exactly what i did myself and the same advice i was give.

I got Bond-It HA6 Grey Marine Adhesive Premium Silicone Sealant - EU3 310ml Cartridge - Suitable for marine salt or fresh water aquariums, fish tanks, vivariums, gaskets, joints and seals etc. on conservatories, glass, ceramics, aluminium, metals, plastics along with a applicator gun http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00HYBGE3K?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=od_aui_detailpages00 

Made four platforms and still lots left.

I got teh slate from wickes, natural slate tiles about 30cm by 30cm for under £2 each along with a lot of half pieces for next to nothing (I said "can i be really cheeky? Can i take all those broken bits off your hands at a good discount, you wont really be able to sell them and saves you binning them" the guy in the store said stick some money in the charity pot and they were mine)

Used the broken bits to make support pillars and a ramp up, chipped away at the edges of the full tiles to give a more natural edge and sealed the pillars together with the sealant like a glue, then stuck the platform on top.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes aquatic silicone sealer is the best I have found, fungicide free you see.

John


----------

